
Encryption techniques and access they give (2015) - rietta
https://www.washingtonpost.com/apps/g/page/world/encryption-techniques-and-access-they-give/1665/
======
rietta
This article is an overly simplified threat model is just the most basic
explanation on the issues as they would play out in a world with only good
guys and where no keys or credentials are stolen or abused.

At least a short list of other adversaries and their access should be included
in each of the quadrants.

